# pas de connexion time capsule



## moi972 (25 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
j'ai un macbook leopard et time capsule
depuis hier j'ai perdu la connexion avec time capsule; j'ai redemarré les 2 machines mais rien à faire: quand je clique sur time capsule dans le finder, j'ai "la connexion a échoué"; j'ai donc aussi perdu le wifi via time capsule; dans "freference reseau" je n'ai plus "Apple 5G" dans la liste des reseaux trouvés.
que faire svp merci ???


----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2009)

Je te propose d'ouvrir ton mode d'emploi... 

_Si vous avez oublié le mot de passe du réseau ou celui
de Time Capsule
Vous pouvez effacer le mot de passe du réseau d&#8217;AirPort ou de Time Capsule en
réinitialisant Time Capsule.
30 Chapitre 4 Astuces et dépannage
Pour réinitialiser le mot de passe de Time Capsule :
1 Utilisez un objet pointu pour maintenir enfoncé le bouton de réinitialisation pendant
une (1) seconde.
Important : si vous maintenez ce bouton enfoncé pendant plus d&#8217;une seconde,
il est possible que vous perdiez les réglages de votre réseau.
2 Sélectionnez votre réseau AirPort.
Â Sur un ordinateur Macintosh, utilisez le menu d&#8217;état d&#8217;AirPort, dans la barre des
menus, pour sélectionner le réseau créé par Time Capsule (le nom du réseau reste
inchangé).
Â Sur un ordinateur Windows XP, maintenez le curseur sur l&#8217;icône de la connexion sans
fil jusqu&#8217;à ce que vous voyiez apparaître le nom de votre réseau AirPort (SSID).
Sélectionnez-le dans la liste si plusieurs réseaux sont disponibles.
3 Ouvrez l&#8217;Utilitaire AirPort (dans Applications/Utilitaires sur ordinateur Macintosh et
dans Démarrer > Tous les programmes > AirPort sur un ordinateur fonctionnant sous
Windows XP).
4 Sélectionnez votre Time Capsule et choisissez Configuration manuelle dans le menu
Borne d&#8217;accès.
5 Cliquez sur AirPort dans la barre d&#8217;outils, puis sur Borne d&#8217;accès.
6 Attribuez un nouveau mot de passe à votre Time Capsule.
7 Cliquez sur Sans fil et choisissez une méthode de cryptage dans le menu local Sécurité
sans fil afin d&#8217;activer le cryptage et la protection du mot de passe pour votre réseau
AirPort. Si vous activez le cryptage, tapez un nouveau mot de passe pour votre réseau
AirPort.
8 Cliquez sur Mettre à jour pour redémarrer Time Capsule et charger les nouveaux réglages.
Chapitre 4 Astuces et dépannage 31
Si votre Time Capsule ne répond pas
Débranchez-la puis rebranchez-la à nouveau.
Si votre Time Capsule ne répond plus du tout, vous devrez peut-être rétablir les réglages
d&#8217;origine par défaut.
Important : ceci efface tous les réglages personnalisés de la borne d&#8217;accès et rétablit
les réglages par défaut de votre Time Capsule.
Pour rétablir les réglages d&#8217;origine de Time Capsule :
m Utilisez un objet pointu pour maintenir enfoncé le bouton de réinitialisation jusqu&#8217;à
ce que le voyant d&#8217;état clignote rapidement (pendant environ 5 secondes).
Votre Time Capsule se réinitialise et utilise les réglages suivants :
Â Votre Time Capsule reçoit son adresse IP via DHCP.
Â Le nom du réseau redevient « Réseau Apple XXXXXX » (les XXXXXX représentant
les six derniers chiffres de l&#8217;identifiant AirPort).
Â Le mot de passe Time Capsule redevient public.
Si Time Capsule ne répond toujours pas, procédez ainsi :
1 Déconnectez votre Time Capsule.
2 Utilisez un objet pointu pour maintenir enfoncé le bouton de réinitialisation tout
en connectant votre Time Capsule._


----------



## neoromero (3 Janvier 2010)

Pareil que Lastrada, ayant une time capsule depuis peu j'ai pris l'habitude de la réinitialiser quand il y a un problème. ca n'arrive pas souvent et la configuration est rapide donc ca n'est pas vraiment dérangeant.


----------



## deniz26 (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi oublié mon mot de passe.
Si je suis les instructions pour réinitialiser le mot de passe, tous les fichiers films, docs, image time machine, etc... sont ils effacés ?

Merci.


----------

